# FR: à cause que / parce que



## jdgamble

J'ai lu dans une œuvre littéraire que l'on peut dire "à cause que" au lieu de "parce que".  Cela marche parce que l'on utiliserait le mot "que" qui commence une clause.  Est-ce que l'on peut l'utiliser actuellement de tout?


----------



## [R].o.x.a.n.n.e

Je dirais que l'on peut l'utiliser dans la majorité des cas, mais parfois la phrase se dit moins bien. Cela dépend toujours de la situation...
Est-ce que tu as un exemple précis?


----------



## jdgamble

Est-ce que l'on peut la dire dans une conversation (pas juste en lisant ou en écrivant).

Ex.

Je joue du piano parce que je l'aime.

Je joue du piano à cause que je l'aime.

Est-ce que cela toujours marche? Dans tous les cas? Est-ce que les deux sont interchangable? Je bien vois que "parce que" est plus populaire mais je ne comprends pourquoi je ne l'ai pas entendu.

Merci d'avance,


----------



## [R].o.x.a.n.n.e

I wouldn't say that it is good in every case, because there are always exeption in language, but really, in most of the case, both are good.  I can't find an example where it isn't.

However, as you mentioned it, it is more popular and natural to use "parce que".


----------



## tilt

_À cause que_ sounds definitely wrong to me!
It might be grammatically correct, but as far as I can say, no one I know would say it, and I'd correct my children if they were to say it.

Also note that _Je joue du piano parce que je l'aime_ is not very idiomatic. _Je joue du piano parce que j'aime ça_ sounds better.


----------



## geostan

When I taught French, my students often used it. I think their elementary school teachers were French Canadian, and I never believed it to be correct. I too had them use parce que.

This article tells us that the expression was common up until the 17th century, but that its use today is confined to popular speech.

Banque de dépannage linguistique - À cause que

Cheers!


----------



## janpol

Je partage l'opinion de Tilt : il est possible que ce soit considéré comme correct (très souvent, Grevisse, par exemple, commence par donner la règle qui interdit telle structure puis finit en disant, citations à l'appui, qu'on peut l'accepter) mais personnellement, je n'emploie pas "à cause que". "parce que" répond parfaitement à mes attentes...


----------



## ascoltate

I am certainly one of the least prescriptive people on this forum, but I would say that this is a case where you have the poetic license to use this expression only if you have a native accent. While a French person might use this structure to sound like they are from the 17th century, and a Quebecker might use it to sound casual (and it is certainly much more common in Québec), a noticeably nonnative speaker using this structure would give the impression that s/he has simply confused the expressions "à cause de" and "parce que"...


----------



## Lethe90

What is actually the case here is that the locution 'à cause que' is particular to an older style of speaking French, actually native to France. I remember one time when a University prof of mine assured the class that 'à cause que' is perfectly acceptable to use, which made all of us students scratch our heads. But what I didn't realize is that our prof, albeit a native speaker of English, is a specialist in 17th century French literature, and as I am currently reading through 'Les Maximes' by La Rochefoucauld, I notice that he uses the locution several times. The book itself was written in the early 17th century, in France.

While my knowledge here may only be an assumption, 'à cause que' has been used in past eras, as I pointed out. Which is not to say that it should be used now, because it has not only become outdated, it just sounds odd. 'À cause de' and 'parce que' are perfectly acceptable, although I don't know if they are immediately interchangeable.


----------



## CaritasVeritatis

I think it just makes no sense to consider this expression wrong. Its fallback to just casual speech in Québec (although I think it's rather of neutre register) is probably due to the historical and cultural mockery of European French speakers towards Québec. "À cause que" is just an ellipsis of "à cause du fait que" […]! The fact that it may be looked down upon is entirely une affaire sociologique et d'habitude. Rien à voir avec la grammaire ou "_le bon français_".


----------



## OLN

Il ne faut peut-être pas comparer à l'espagnol. 
Relis ce qu'en dit la BDL :


> La locution conjonctive _à cause que_, qui introduit une subordonnée, est aujourd’hui sortie de l’usage général en français. Elle a été généralement remplacée, au fil des siècles, par _parce que_. Si elle subsiste encore dans la langue populaire, notamment au Québec, son emploi dans un registre neutre ou soutenu est toutefois déconseillé.


Autre source canadienne :


> L’expression _à cause que_ est considérée comme vieillie. Elle est à remplacer par *parce que*.
> Source


----------



## CaritasVeritatis

The point of the comparison is just to make it evident that there is nothing "wrong" per se with this expression. I just find it funny how languages can be so arbitrary with regard to what is informal or wrong and what isn't, and even funnier when natives try to justify it (which wasn't the case in this thread )
À propos, la BDL (et par là même, l'OQLF) n'est pas toujours une très bonne représentation de comment les québécois perçoivent cette sorte d'expressions qui pourraient être déconseillées par certains....mais pas autant par les gents dans la vraie vie 
(Although I may be wrong on this one and "à cause que" could actually be more informal than what I thought)


----------



## Maître Capello

CaritasVeritatis said:


> there is nothing "wrong" per se with this expression


I disagree. While it is indeed not “incorrect”, it is still “wrong” to use it nowadays, if you get the nuance. _À cause que_ was more standard a few centuries ago, but it sounds so terribly uneducated and sloppy nowadays that I would strongly advise against its use today. I would therefore certainly correct any learners of French using _à cause que_ instead of the very common _parce que_.


----------



## olivier68

La question intéressante à se poser serait de savoir pourquoi "_à cause que_" a disparu lorsque "_du fait que_" est resté ;-)


----------



## CaritasVeritatis

Maître Capello said:


> I disagree. While it is indeed not “incorrect”, it is still “wrong” to use it nowadays, if you get the nuance.


I agree with you. My point was that "`à cause que" is not wrong in the same sense that...for example, "à cause quoi" (an expression I just made up) would be. Unlike the latter, the fact that "à cause que" is "wrong" is purely cultural, while the other one just doesn't make that much sense at all. That said, I would correct any learner that said "à cause que" as well, although, as Ascoltate pointed out, there are some situations in which I wouldn't mind it at all.


----------



## pointvirgule

Maître Capello said:


> it sounds so terribly uneducated and sloppy nowadays


Mazette, comme vous y allez ! V'là-t'y pas qu'on va nous reprocher de causer comme cet ignare de Molière astheure ! 



olivier68 said:


> La question intéressante à se poser serait de savoir pourquoi "_à cause que_" a disparu lorsque "_du fait que_" est resté ;-)


C'est tout de même mystérieux. _À cause que _était considéré jadis comme du bon français par les meilleurs auteurs. Je soupçonne que ceux qui ont voulu sa disparition, c'étaient eux les ignorants.

Sur _à cause que_, entre autres : À qui appartient la langue française ?

Ajout – Bien sûr, je me fais l'avocat du diable ici. Sérieusement, je ne recommanderais à personne d'employer _à cause que_ de nos jours, sous peine de se faire tomber sur la tomate par les maîtres d'école.


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne recommande pas non plus, mais à choisir, je préfère de loin « vieillie » à « non éduqué ». 

Dans le même ordre d'idées...  la locution interrogative_ À cause ?_


> _ À cause?_ (ou _à cause que…?_) est un héritage des régions de France, notamment de l’Ouest, d’où étaient originaires bon nombre d’immigrants en Nouvelle-France. Cette locution interrogative n’a jamais été consignée dans les dictionnaires français et demeure un régionalisme en France. Elle est également connue en Suisse romande. Dans la langue neutre ou soutenue, on la remplacera par _pourquoi?_ ou _pour quelle raison?_


 Source : *À cause* (L’interrogation)

Extrait de *cette page* du Bureau de la traduction (Termium Plus) :  





> Le canadianisme _à cause?_, employé principalement dans la région du Saguenay–Lac-Saint-Jean (Québec), est synonyme de _pourquoi?_, et nous vient du centre de la France.
> Au 17e siècle, bon nombre de Français ont quitté leur France natale pour venir coloniser le Canada, alors appelé la Nouvelle-France. Vint ensuite la conquête de la Nouvelle-France par l’Angleterre, qui occasionna la rupture des relations avec la France. Tout au long du 19e siècle et jusqu’au début du 20e siècle, le Canada français fut donc privé de l’évolution du français européen.
> C’est la raison pour laquelle de nombreuses expressions, comme _à cause?_ et son synonyme _d’à cause?_, sont demeurées bien vivantes au Canada français alors qu’elles ne sont plus en usage en France.


----------

